# [SOLVED] Slow login

## Rhiakath

Hi there. On my new install, dunno why, but it's damn slow after the boot up for gentoo to ask for user and pwd. It takes about 10-15 seconds before it appears. The same happens if i try to login via ssh. Any idea why?

----------

## smerf

Sometimes it can be related to wrong DNS configuration...

----------

## Rhiakath

Even on a local login?

----------

## smerf

Anything may want to call gethostbyname at some point. So, I assume, this is not the case here?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Rhiakath wrote:*   

> Even on a local login?

 

Yes, even in local login...

Check the output of hostname:

```
 ~ $ hostname 

escritorio
```

And then add your hostname (escritorio in my case) to your /etc/hosts file so it look something like this:

```
127.0.0.1   localhost      escritorio
```

Cheers!

----------

## Rhiakath

yeah,well. that did it. thanks.

----------

